# Cutting the nails of untamed budgies



## MillieandPiper

Hello all,

I have to cut Millie and Piper's nails and I am a little concerned as they are still quite nervous of me. I really do not want to traumatize them however, I do need to cut their nails. I have read that you typically wrap your budgie in a small towel to help keep them calm and contained. My issue will be trying to safely get them into this towel. Any suggestions?

Thank you,

Rachel


----------



## LynandIndigo

I suggest you wait for a experience member that knows about budgie expert things regarding our budgies health. I would not cut there toe nails until you are advised by an experience member. As if you cut the toe nails back to much they will bleed quite a bit.. I can't understand why you want to cut there toe nails... You need to see an avian vet...I don't cut my budgies to nails...So please wait for an experience member to talk to you about this.


----------



## justmoira

I highly advice taking them to the avian vet and getting the avian vet to show you exactly how to do it, especially how to hold a nervous budgie as you can easily hurt them if you're nervous yourself and not 100% sure what to do.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi Rachael, 

Usually, you don't have to cut your budgie's nails at all--when they have proper variety of perches and are otherwise in good health, their nails are kept at a normal length naturally.  

If they really are very long, Lyn and Moira are absolutely correct, it's best to have a vet teach you so you don't accidentally cut the nail too short, which causes bleeding. Also, it's worth learning the proper way to hold them from someone with experience, too, so if you do think you need to cut their nails, taking them to a vet first is a good idea


----------



## MillieandPiper

Thank you for your advice. Millie's nails are fine. It just seems to be Piper's that are a bit long and based on some other sources it seemed like nail cutting was a thing I should have been doing all along.

For example,

https://ibudgie.wordpress.com/grooming-and-bathing/

However, I will consult my vet. Thank you.

Rachel


----------



## justmoira

Honestly it varies budgie to budgie. My Lemon has hyperkeratosis, which means her nails and cere grow very very fast, so off to the vet we go for a manicure every 6 weeks or so. Sweetie's nails are perfectly fine though, save for a turned toe, so he only goes every 3 months or so.


----------



## MillieandPiper

Thank you Moira that was helpful!

I will see what my Vet says about Piper.

Rachel


----------



## StarlingWings

Let us know how Piper's vet visit goes!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I agree with StarlingWings and Moira. With the proper perches available, the majority of budgies never need to have their nails trimmed. When one does, it is always best to visit an Avian Vet for instruction on the proper way to clip the nails.

Additionally, having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

We'd love to see some updated hoto: pictures of your budgies. *


----------



## MillieandPiper

Their original owner had them in a small cage with those plastic perches that come with budgie starter kits. Upon getting them I quickly disposed of those perches and got them a few perches with different textures and into a bigger cage. However, I'm wondering if maybe the nail issue had already started by that point.

I have experience with a good avian vet. My family has been going to that Vet for years for other pets so I will take them there.

I have uploaded two photos of them. Piper is the green one. He is molting right now which is why he looks a little out of sorts. Millie is the blue one, and is definitely the more curious and adventurous one. Piper always waits for Millie to check new things out first. Once he sees that she's okay he'll follow close behind.


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, they are adorable!  I'm glad that you have a trusted avian vet to depend on, that's great! :thumbsup:


----------

